# Anfängertraining für Touren...



## DieSchreckliche (28. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin seit gestern hier angemeldet, aus dem Grund, dass ich endlich mal richtig biken will. Hab auch vor mir ein entsprechendes Rad zu kaufen.

Mich reizt es total endlich mal für eine Woche oder Wochenende erstmal ne Tour mitzumachen.So mit Rucksack und zelten. Später ja vielleicht sogar mal durch andere Länder, Alpen oder Schweden z.B.

Meine Frage ist, wie fit muss ich sein? Ich treibe recht viel Sport, aber das letzte mal als ich auf nem Rad saß ist leider Jahre her.

Ich bin bei mir in Frechen im Fitnessclub auch angemeldet. Gibt es bestimmte Trainingspläne, wie ich mich am besten auf so ne Tour vorbereite?

Vielen Dank


----------



## helman (28. August 2008)

Nicht zu viel Denken.... einfach fahren. mit 6 bis 8h die Woche anfangen nach 4 Monaten auf 8 - 12h die Woche Training steigern. Glessener Höhe zu Anfang danach ins Bergische Land. so wirst Du fit für die Alpen.

Fahr einfach mit den Gruppen in dem Forum mal mit dann wirst Du Deinen Fitness Level selber erkennen. Aber Vorsicht: besser schon ein MTB dabiei haben!!!

Grüße
helman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

helman schrieb:


> Glessener Höhe zu Anfang danach ins Bergische Land. so wirst Du fit für die Alpen.



Glessener Höhen sollen ja sehr anspruchsvoll sein ....

Schon zwei Rahmenbrüche dieses Jahr.

Ansonsten Zustimmung


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. August 2008)

Schnapp die als erstes einen Tacho mit Höhenmeterzähler, daran kannste dann bei deinen Tagestouren erkennen wie Leistungsstark du bist.
Fitness ob es für einen Wochenendtrip reicht solltest du selber merken, fahr mal am Wochenende bei einer Tour mit, die im LMB ausgeschrieben ist, da hast du den direkten Vergleich mit evtl. Leuten die schon einige längere Touren hinter sich haben.
Weil ein Wochenendetrip mit 40km Gesamtstrecke wäre wenn es nicht gerade 4000hm enthält recht langweilig.

Alpencross http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/training/alpencross-training.214722.2.htm

Trainingspläne findest du hier im Forum auch unter der Suchfunktion 

Und ein Trainingsplan richtet sich auch stark nach der Zeit die man investieren will.

Und was heißt richtig biken?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Glessener Höhen sollen ja sehr anspruchsvoll sein ....
> 
> Schon zwei Rahmenbrüche dieses Jahr.
> 
> Ansonsten Zustimmung



Rahmenbrüche hängen meiner Meinung von Rahmenqualität und Fahrtechnik ab, nicht wirklich von der Strecke man kann auch nen Table um einen Meter überspringen und aus 2,5Meter Höhe im Flat landen ohne, das ein Kratzer am Bike ist


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Rahmenbrüche hängen meiner Meinung von Rahmenqualität und Fahrtechnik ab, nicht wirklich von der Strecke man kann auch nen Table um einen Meter überspringen und aus 2,5Meter Höhe im Flat landen ohne, das ein Kratzer am Bike ist




.... oder am Körper ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. August 2008)

Ne entweder oder


----------



## DieSchreckliche (28. August 2008)

Hm, also richtig biken ist für mich so wie... sich dreckig zu machen, richtig ausgepowert zu sein, den ganzen Tag an der Luft unterwegs gewesen zu sein,  das ist so das Gefühl was ich dabei mir erhoffe zu spüren. Bißchen Nervenkitzel vielleicht und dieses Gefühl der Kontrolle über das Rad. So dieses Gefühl was man als Kind hatte, wenn man den ganzen Tag draußen war. Ich bin früher schon gern durch die Straßen und Wälder geheizt. 

Ich habe mal ne Woche ne Radtour mit meinem uralt Mountainbike mitgemacht, allerdings war das weniger Gelände. Pro Tag sind wir da ca. 60-80 km gefahren und ich war echt groggy danach. Aber war schon cool. Am besten hinterher noch ein kaltes Bier, das belohnt dann irgendwie die Anstrengung.  

Mein altes Mountainbike existiert auch noch, vielleicht sollte ich mir das vorerst nochmal fertig machen lassen bevor ich mir ein neues kaufe. Für den Anfang sollte das ja reichen, oder?


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Mein altes Mountainbike existiert auch noch, vielleicht sollte ich mir das vorerst nochmal fertig machen lassen bevor ich mir ein neues kaufe. Für den Anfang sollte das ja reichen, oder?




Ja, und hier auch eine schöne Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6978


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, und hier auch eine schöne Tour:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576



Danke für die Werbung!


----------



## DieSchreckliche (28. August 2008)

Na das ist ja praktisch! 

Dann kann ich von Deutz aus direkt in die Bahn und nach Hause  Weil das reicht sicher an Strecke um mich platt zu kriegen *g*

Na dann werd ich mich langsam mal drum kümmern, dass mein Bike bis dahin läuft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Danke für die Werbung!



Keine Ursache


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich mich langsam mal drum kümmern, dass mein Bike bis dahin läuft!!



Was nicht läuft bitte fotografieren und hier posten.

Wir hetzen gerne über Schrottbikes ...... ähhhhhm ..... meine natürlich, dass wir gerne beratend zur Seite stehen


----------



## DieSchreckliche (28. August 2008)

Auja, das ist ne Idee...

Heute schaff ich das nicht, aber morgen trau ich mich mal in den Keller und versuche mal ob man das Rad noch unter den Spinnweben erkennen kann! 

Ich hab nur das Problem, dass wenn es zu viele Spinnweben sind, doch ein neues Rad her muss, denn dann geh ich da DEFINITIV! nicht dran!


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das Problem, dass wenn es zu viele Spinnweben sind, doch ein neues Rad her muss, denn dann geh ich da DEFINITIV! nicht dran!



Mädchen!


----------



## DieSchreckliche (28. August 2008)

Vielleicht mit nem Brenner?

Wie robust sollte denn ein Bike sein? *g*


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit nem Brenner?
> 
> Wie robust sollte denn ein Bike sein? *g*



Kommt ganz auf den Einsatz an ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieSchreckliche (28. August 2008)

Sieht immernoch besser aus als Meins! 

Sowas muss Dir doch im Auge weh tun, oder? 

Freu mich schon....*Hände reib*


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Freu mich schon....*Hände reib*



Und ich erst ...


----------



## DieSchreckliche (28. August 2008)

Ich hoffe, ich kann auch noch mit ner Stange zwischen den Beinen fahren XD

Ist ja schon was her und mein Damenrad hat sowas ja nicht!


----------



## superseven77 (28. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin seit gestern hier angemeldet, aus dem Grund, dass ich endlich mal richtig biken will. Hab auch vor mir ein entsprechendes Rad zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo

bist Du zufällig im JustFit, wenn ja kenn ich jemanden der Dich vorbereiten könnte

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Jerd (28. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, und hier auch eine schöne Tour:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6978



Schön sicherlich, aber auch 80 km und ca. 1000 Höhenmeter. Für den Anfang vielleicht doch etwas ambitioniert?


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

Jerd schrieb:


> Schön sicherlich, aber auch 80 km und ca. 1000 Höhenmeter. Für den Anfang vielleicht doch etwas ambitioniert?



Ich hab'n Abschleppseil.


----------



## Jerd (28. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab'n Abschleppseil.



Na dann


----------



## DieSchreckliche (28. August 2008)

Schwierigkeit: Mittel

Was genau bedeutet das denn für nen Anfänger? 

7 Stunden klingt ja schon lang, wenn ich sonst an meine 200 meter bis zur Straßenbahn denke *g* 

Und ist langsam wirklich langsam? 

Auf jeden Fall an das Abschleppseil denken!! 
Hat vielleicht jemand da zufällig noch ein Auto dabei ?


----------



## hama687 (28. August 2008)

Also 1000 hm sind für einen Anfänger der nicht täglich Rennrad oder sonstiges fährt nicht zu schaffen würd ich mal sagen, tuh dir einen gefallen und fang mit wirklich leichten Touren an, sonst wirste die nächsten Monate kein Bike mehr sehen wollen! 

Mal davon abgesehn, das es auch genug Singel Trail Stücke geben wird die die anderen Runter Rassen können, währedndu noch mit dir selber Kämpfen musst... 

Mein Tipp, fahr lieber mal eine gemütliche Runde von 30 km und höchstens 300 hm um mal herrauszufinden wie Fit du bist, den selbst gerade mal 300 Hm können sich ganz schön ziehen

Gruß Alex


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. August 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> Also 1000 hm sind für einen Anfänger der nicht täglich Rennrad oder sonstiges fährt nicht zu schaffen würd ich mal sagen, tuh dir einen gefallen und fang mit wirklich leichten Touren an, sonst wirste die nächsten Monate kein Bike mehr sehen wollen!
> 
> Mal davon abgesehn, das es auch genug Singel Trail Stücke geben wird die die anderen Runter Rassen können, währedndu noch mit dir selber Kämpfen musst...
> 
> ...



naja, 30km mit 350hm hab ich noch mit 46KG mehr aufn Rippen gefahren...
Nen Sportlicher Mensch sollte die 500 auf 30km ohne muskelkater packen solang er sich nicht hetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Schwierigkeit: *Mittel*
> 
> Was genau bedeutet das denn für nen Anfänger?
> 
> *7 Stunden *klingt ja schon lang, ...


Das bedeutet für einen Anfänger: Viel zuviel!
Fang mal mit zwei Stunden (alleine) an - dann wirst Du sehen, was ich meine...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. August 2008)

Lustige Signatur - gehe konform... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## helman (29. August 2008)

Genau, fang erst einmal  mit einer Langsamen /einfachen Tour an. Vielleicht so ca. 40 KM / 3-4h lang. Für mittel schwere Touren wird schon eine antrainierte Kondition sinnvoll. Wenn Du bei einfachen Touren nicht ausgepowert bist kannst Du Dich am kommenden Wochenende immer noch steigern. Die klassifizierung ist nicht ohne Sinn weil eine gemeinsame Tour in einer homogenen Gruppe noch mehr Spaß macht - für alle auch für Dich. Blöd wenn Du zu viel am Anfang erwartest von Dir erwartest - wenn Du regelmäßig fährst bist Du automatisch in ein paar monaten für die mittel schweren touren fit.

helman


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

... vielleicht kommen wir jetzt zur Betrachtung des Bikes .... wenn Madame dann endlich aufgestanden ist?


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Also vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich glaube 7 Stunden packe ich auch garnicht.... 8 Stunden im Büro zu "sitzen" ist mir ja schon zu viel! 

Also ich denke von mir schon, dass ich recht sportlich bin. Joggen tue ich am Wochenende öfters mal 2 Stunden. Allerdings ist das ja was ganz anderes als Rad fahren. Da hab ich mehr Respekt vor.

Ich glaub, ich werd doch erstmal sobald mein Rad fertig ist mal alleine fahren, um zu sehen wie weit ich so schaffe.... Nur weiß ich, dass einem alleine auch schnell die Lust vergeht, aber um mal zu wissen was ich so schaffe, ist das doch sinnvoll, das seh ich ein.


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Ähm, ich glaub ich bin zu blöd hier Geknippstes einzufügen...


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Dann eben ohne Bildchen mein lieber Delgado! 

Madame ist längst wach! 

Ich hab garnicht gut geschlafen. Ich hab vom Biken geträumt und das Abschleppseil, welches dort wirklich zum Tragen kam, ist gerissen. Jetzt ohne Scherz! Wie kommt es nur, dass ein Abschleppseil in meinem Traum vorkam, hm? 

Nach der dicke des Abschleppseils in meinem Traum, müsste ich mindestens 1000 Tonnen gewogen haben. Mit denen ich dann rückwärts in ne Gletscherspalte gefallen bin. Und darin dann dementsprechend hängengeblieben.

Was für ein Albtraum 

Gut, dass ich nicht abergläubig bin! Sonst hättest Du nämlich, wenn wir mal zusammen fahren, so einiges ertragen müssen... und vor allem weiß ich ja, WER das Abschleppseil dann dabei hat


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Mein Rad werd ich heute abend knippsen, wenn ich zuhause bin...bzw. das was noch davon zu sehen oder übrig ist 

Und dann bin ich mal gespannt, auf die Kommentare dazu 

*freu*


----------



## H-P (29. August 2008)

Also ich wäre auf ein Bild vom Po nach 7 h gespannt...Pavian von hinten.


Ich denke auch, das 40 Km und ein paar Hm am Anfang erstmal ausreichen und dann langsam steigern, oder bei Dr. Fuentes einen Termin machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Dann eben ohne Bildchen mein lieber Delgado!
> 
> Madame ist längst wach!
> 
> ...



Du hättest auch kürzer sagen können, dass Du von mir geträumt hast


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du hättest auch kürzer sagen können, dass Du von mir geträumt hast



So?


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

LOL 

Dann hab ich lieber hinterher nen Pavianarsch, als den vom Gorilla 

Aber stimmt, gibt es eigentlich für so Touren schon Knautschkissen die man über den Sattel spannt? 

Vielleicht mit Wärmerefelxzonen und Massagefunktion?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. August 2008)

Warum nur hab' ich so den Eindruck, dass hier der Sozioologiestudent Peter Meier zum Thema "Die Wirkung eines suggestiv weiblichen Accounts in einem überwiegend männlich dominierten Special-Interest-Forum" promoviert?


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

@*Delgado:*

*natürlich! es war ja ein Albtraum  *


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

@Bagatellschaden: kleines Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit, hm? 

Aber der Satz klingt super! Muss ich mir merken. Gepflegte Konversation lässt in letzter Zeit wirklich zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Gepflegte Konversation lässt in letzter Zeit wirklich zu wünschen übrig.



Dann ist ja gut, dass Du jetzt hier bist 




Alptraum? ---> Dann ist ja gut 



BTW: Gepflegte Internetkommunikation. Wegen selbstauferlegter Internetabstinenz über's Wochenende kann ich erst wieder am Montag zu dem (hoffentlich) aussagekräftigen Bild Deines Bikes Stellung nehmen. Da ich ebenfalls an ADS leide (und das ist noch das unbedeutenste Leiden ) möchte ich darum bitten unbedingt meine Beurteilung abzuwarten!

Danke!


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Lasst uns doch lieber gleich über Themen wie Relativitätstheorie oder Quantenphysik disskutieren, anstatt über primitive Fortbewegungsmittel, wie ein Fahrrad ...


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

So, geh jetzt in die Kantine *spachteln* für die mögliche Abschleppung, lieber Delago


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch lieber gleich über Themen wie Relativitätstheorie oder Quantenphysik disskutieren, anstatt über primitive Fortbewegungsmittel, wie ein Fahrrad ...



Das Fahrrad im Allgemeinen und das Mountainbeik im Speziellen bieten schon mehr Diskussionsstoff als Relativitäts- und Quantentheorien zusammen.

Kommen dann noch Erkenntnisse und Theorien hinsichtlich Training, Fitness, Fahrtechnik und Ausstattungsanforderungen hinzu, befinden wir uns sozusagen am Rande eines Schwarzen Lochs 

Viel Spaß beim Spachteln


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Vergiss nicht die Wirkung der Gravitation!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaub ich bin zu blöd hier Geknippstes einzufügen...


Na, zum Ausgleich ist das Bild in Deinem Profil unscharf...


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Das ist Absicht, da erkennt man keine Unebenheiten der Haut 

Das hat auch so nen Sauf-effekt, je mehr Alk desto schöner werd ich


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Das ist Absicht, da erkennt man keine Unebenheiten der Haut



Meinst Du damit Deine Akne?


DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Das hat auch so nen Sauf-effekt, je mehr Alk desto schöner werd ich


Abner sicherlich nur für Dich, wenn Du in den Spiegel schaust - nicht für die anderen...


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Ach Du Kacke... jetzt hab ich ein anderes hochladen wollen was nicht ganz so unscharf ist und jetzt klebt das auf der Startseite!!

Wie krieg ich das denn wieder da raus, sieht etwas komisch aus zwischen so vielen Rädern...


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Abner sicherlich nur für Dich, wenn Du in den Spiegel schaust - nicht für die anderen...




Du hast gut Reden 

Hast du mal über die Menge an Bier nachgedacht (und die gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen) die es bräuchte um Dich schön zu Saufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Zumindest hab ich keinen Holzkopf


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Ach Du Kacke... jetzt hab ich ein anderes hochladen wollen was nicht ganz so unscharf ist und jetzt klebt das auf der Startseite!!
> 
> Wie krieg ich das denn wieder da raus, sieht etwas komisch aus zwischen so vielen Rädern...



Drinlassen und sich über die Kommentare freuen 


PS: Íst aber auch unscharf.


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

oh *nerv*

Wie krieg ich denn jetzt so´n blödes Bild mal hier eingefügt?


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> oh *nerv*
> 
> Wie krieg ich denn jetzt so´n blödes Bild mal hier eingefügt?



zensiert!


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Also in klein sah das schön scharf aus... pöh! 

Würde ja eins zeigen was schärfer is, aber ich krieg das nicht hin


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Du Eierkoppp!!!

Hilfe! Ne da muss ich ja schon saufen um das ertragen zu können!!! Mach das kleeeeeeeeeeeeein! oder weeeeeeg.

Sonst wird das Forum hier noch geschlossen!!!


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Also in klein sah das schön scharf aus... pöh!
> 
> Würde ja eins zeigen was schärfer is, aber ich krieg das nicht hin




Kannst mir ja mal ein Scharfes schicken!


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Du Eierkoppp!!!
> 
> Hilfe! Ne da muss ich ja schon saufen um das ertragen zu können!!! Mach das kleeeeeeeeeeeeein! oder weeeeeeg.
> 
> Sonst wird das Forum hier noch geschlossen!!!



So besser?


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Sääähr witzisch! Du komischer Korinthenkacker

Ähm...wie soll ich es ausdrücken...

mmm... DA GIBT ES KEINE ANHÄNGEFUNKTION!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

hm, also so 1 mm² wäre mir lieber...ich trag nämlich keine Brille


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Zum Glück...ich begegne Dir ja noch irgendwann


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Ach übrigens, solange ich nicht weiß wie ich hier ein Bild einfügen kann, gibts ja auch kein Fahrrad Bild


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, solange ich nicht weiß wie ich hier ein Bild einfügen kann, gibts ja auch kein Fahrrad Bild



Gib' ma Dein Passwort; Ich mach Dir dann paar Bilder rein


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> ... Glück...ich begegne Dir ja noch irgendwann...


Ich kenne delgado: "Glück" ist etwas völlig anderes...


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Loooooooooool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

@Delgado:  Passwort ist:bike2


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)




----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. August 2008)

Bild hochladen:
Also du musst nur das Bild vor den Flatscreen halten und dann 10x schnell hintereinander "Enter" drücken...

alternativ kannst du einen ganzen Bilderstapel mit dem Gabelstapler ins oberste Regal legen...dann hast du viele Bilder hoch geladen

Das mit dem schärferen Bild würde ich mir gut überlegen, wenn dein Nick stimmt


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Oh noch ein Anfänger 

Und das gleich auf mehreren Gebieten 

*g*

Ich hab gedacht, ich könnte das Foto in die Ritzen seitlich der Bildröhre schieben und mit dem Mousezeigen rechtzeitig festhalten damit es nicht runterfällt...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Oh noch ein Anfänger
> 
> 
> 
> Und das gleich auf mehreren Gebieten


 
Hey Vorsicht, ich bin vom Fach...und meine Hühner (User) schwören auf meine Kompetenz


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Der Nick soll die nicht belastbaren abhalten


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Oh noch ein Anfänger
> 
> Und das gleich auf mehreren Gebieten
> 
> ...




Bildröhren-Monitore sind völlig ungeeignet hier überhaupt mitzumachen 


.... und Bernd ist nur sauer, dass ich ihn nicht be"glück"en wollte!
Siehe auch meine Ausschweifungen zum Thema "Schönsaufen"!

Danke!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... und Bernd ist nur sauer, dass ich ihn nicht be"glück"en wollte!


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Wie schwören die Hühner denn?

"Poak poak poak" *guckel guckel* 

Na das nenn ich mal ein Kompliment!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, solange ich nicht weiß wie ich hier ein Bild einfügen kann, gibts ja auch kein Fahrrad Bild



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185&page=9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (29. August 2008)

An irgendwas erinnert mich das hier...

Hat das Forum vielleicht noch einen Franzosen übrig?


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


>



Gib Dir keine Mühe, Deine Tage sind eh gezählt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354714


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Wie schwören die Hühner denn?
> 
> "Poak poak poak" *guckel guckel*
> 
> Na das nenn ich mal ein Kompliment!



Genau!durch viel aufgeregtes gegacker


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

@Delgado: Aber das wollte er wahrscheinlich nur, weil er hinten keine Augen hat! Wäre mir so rum dann auch lieber... 


Boar geht mir das "@" auf den Keks...wäre das schön: kopieren...einfügen...kopieren...einfügen


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> An irgendwas erinnert mich das hier...
> 
> Hat das Forum vielleicht noch einen Franzosen übrig?



Alles was Du willst Cheri


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Mist jetzt muss ich auch noch Feierabend machen...so ne *******!

Immer dann wenn´s am betsen ist.

So bis später mit Bike-Bild


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Huch...wie süß Sternchen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. August 2008)

Sach mal Mickey,

könntet ihr (deine beiden Accounts) den Thread nicht rüberschieben lassen? Wäre wesentlich praktischer und die Teilnahme wäre aufgelockerter.


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Huch...wie süß Sternchen



Scheiße 


Steht im nächsten Kapitel!

Erst mal das mit den Bildern!



Chiao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. August 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Sach mal Mickey,
> 
> könntet ihr (deine beiden Accounts) den Thread nicht rüberschieben lassen? Wäre wesentlich praktischer und die Teilnahme wäre aufgelockerter.



Ich hab sogar schon überlegt den account BaH zu übernehmen; Der wird ja bald frei 

Ist aber glaube ich sogar für mich zu sehr vorbelastet 




Edit: Rüberschiebung ist beantragt


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar schon überlegt den account BaH zu übernehmen; Der wird ja bald frei
> 
> Ist aber glaube ich sogar für mich zu sehr vorbelastet


Denk doch nur an Ilsenburg, das macht doch manches wett.


----------



## ultra2 (29. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Alles was Du willst Cheri



Äh...wie jetzt?

Ich dachte da eher an einen Helden der sich völlig selbstlos opfert und sich ihrer annimmt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. August 2008)

Da musses erstmal bunter werden und mehr Ausrufezeichen geben.

Ist ja nicht der Swingerthread.


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

So, ich hätte da jetzt Bilder 

Muss ja echt zugeben jetzt wo ich das wieder gesehen habe will ich unbedingt fahren!!! Mist und der Reifen ist ziemlich platt, mal abgesehen von dem Staub


----------



## DieSchreckliche (29. August 2008)

Geh jetzt erstmal FC gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. September 2008)

Morgen,










Soooooooooooooooooooooooo, .........

ich denke wir können die Diskussion jetzt eröffnen .


Nein im Ernst! Mit neuen Zügen, Reifen, Sattel und einem allg. Check dürfte das glaube ich in den Griff zu kriegen sein.

Wenn Du Dir aus dem Forum ein paar Teile zusammenschnorren kannst (Sattel, gebrauchte Reifen, ..) und Dir jemand die Schalt-/Bremszüge montiert kannst Du die Investition bei so ca. 20-30  halten. 

Dann hast Du 'ne solide Basis für den Anfang.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Huhu Delgado!

Hab gestern das Rad schon hochgeholt und steht ohne Reifen und blitzeblank auf dem Kopf in meinem Wohnzimmer!

Reifen hab ich abmontiert weil die Schläuche und ein Mantel hinüber sind. Gleich nach der Arbeit geh ich in unseren kleinen Fahrradladen und besorg mir die erstmal. 

Kette, Bremsen und Schaltung funktioniert noch einwandfrei. Wenn ich die Räder dann dran hab werd ich direkt mal fahren. Sattel kann ich immernoch holen, das geht so auch noch irgendwie. 

Die Schaltung sieht man nur nicht, weil die gleichzeitig die Lenkerteile sind, brauch die nur rumdrehen. Ist zwar schon ca. 15 Jahre alt das Teil, aber für damals war das anscheinend schon ne tolle Technik.

Das Fahrrad wurde von der Versicherung bezahlt, weil mein altes geklaut wurde und somit konnte ich damals halt gut was ausgeben. War gut versichert! 

Allerdings hab ich schon 2 tolle Bikes gesehen wo ich eines von unbedingt haben will. Kosten so an die 1000 Euro. Allerdings wäre es vielleicht blöd noch vor dem Winter eins zu kaufen...


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

*Mountainbike, Firebird, 27-Gang-»SHIMANO-XTR«, MAGURA-»Julie«-Scheibenbremsen, »Rock Shox«*

oder


*Mountainbike Scale 70 Scott oder das 50...*


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Oder hat einer nen Vorschlag welches das Beste ist bis 1000 Euro was ich kriegen kann. Muss ja kein 2008er Modell sein. Da zahl ich ja nur das Neue und nicht die Qualität... Aber es sollte schon cool aussehen


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Oder hat einer nen Vorschlag welches das Beste ist bis 1000 Euro was ich kriegen kann. Muss ja kein 2008er Modell sein. Da zahl ich ja nur das Neue und nicht die Qualität... Aber es sollte schon cool aussehen



Hallo Schreckliche,

ich würde das Alte erst mal durch den Winter fahren 
Habe läuten hören, dass die legendären "Fat rocking Snowflakes" noch Ersatz für ihr Winterpokalteam suchen  ... 

Wg. Neuanschaffung können wir ja mal die Augen offen halten. Im Canyon Sparbuch gibt's bestimmt wieder Schnäppchen ab Ende September.


Edit: Ein gutes Winterrad sollte in etwa so aussehen:


----------



## joscho (1. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre es vielleicht blöd noch vor dem Winter eins zu kaufen...



Bei Neuware eher nicht, denn jetzt beginnt der Schlussverkauf.


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2008)

.....

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=173#ausstattung

Z. Zt. 999 

Schaumer mal im Sparbuch was Du dann dafür zahlst/kriegst.


Grüße


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Was soll ich denn mit Einzelteilen? *g*


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Aber wenn es Neuware ist, also aus 2008, dann sind die nächstes Jahr ja noch genauso preiswert, oder?


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Ähm...wieso ist der Sattel denn vorne Rot, MICHA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Ähm...wieso ist der Sattel denn vorne Rot, MICHA?




Der ist "repariert" .... sozusagen


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Ging das nicht in schwarz? 

Sieht ja ziemlich schmerzhaft aus!  *g*


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Ging das nicht in schwarz?
> 
> Sieht ja ziemlich schmerzhaft aus!  *g*



Schwarz war grad aus 

Mitlerweile hab ich Ersatz von Solanum


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Oki Doki..siehste mal wenn Du die Frauen nicht hättest 

Also ich hab jetzt alles was ich brauche um morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren. Mach das grade fertig 

Kann ja mal ein Zwischenbild schicken 

*freu*

Übrigens sieht dein Sattel mit dem Rot immernoch besser aus als meiner mit dem Loch!


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Wenn ich ja wüsste wie ich jetzt das Bild hier rein bekäme...


----------



## joscho (1. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Aber wenn es Neuware ist, also aus 2008, dann sind die nächstes Jahr ja noch genauso preiswert, oder?



Erfahrungsgemäß werden die Preise weiter fallen - genauso wie die Verfügbarkeit. Anfang 2009 könnte es dann schon schwierig werden die richtige Größe in gewünschter Farbe und Ausstattung zu bekommen. Ist halt immer ein wenig pokern. Aber so wahnsinnig viele Räder schleppen die Händler nicht ins neue Jahr.
Für 1000,- solltest Du aber schon was brauchbares bekommen  Schau auch mal hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1/komplettraeder.html?sc=1
Personal ist da manchmal etwas seltsam, die Preise anerkannt gut.


----------



## DieSchreckliche (1. September 2008)

Danke Joscho!!! 

Und mein Rad ist jetzt fertig, fahre morgen damit ins Büro, hoffe ich kann noch fahren


----------



## Delgado (2. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Danke Joscho!!!
> 
> Und mein Rad ist jetzt fertig, fahre morgen damit ins Büro, hoffe ich kann noch fahren



Poste doch mal'n Tourbericht von der Fahrt zur Arbeit 

Vielleicht etablieren wir mal'n neuen Thread. 

"Der Fahrt-Zur-Arbeit-Thread"


----------



## DieSchreckliche (2. September 2008)

*g*

Da gibts nur nicht so viel tolles zu sehen, allerdings bin ich ein Stück mit der Straßenbahn gefahren und drei ziemlich fette Männer haben sich vor mein Rad gestellt!! Ich hatte echt angst, dass einer von denen rückwärts -wenn die Bahn anfährt- auf mein Bike fällt!

Und ich konnte das kleine Ding garnicht mehr sehen, ist hinter denen komplett verschwunden, hab mich ja fast einsam gefühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (3. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> *Mountainbike, Firebird, 27-Gang-»SHIMANO-XTR«, MAGURA-»Julie«-Scheibenbremsen, »Rock Shox«*
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



Uhhhh...

war mal neugirig: Mountainbike, Firebird, 27.... gibts bei Otto für rund 900 Euronen:

_Mountainbike, Firebird, 26 Zoll. Dieses superleichte Profi-Mountainbike mit 26 Zoll-Continental-Mountain-King-Bereifung (55-559) sorgt für Fahrspaß und Sicherheit in jedem Gelände! Mit der 27-Gang-SHIMANO-»XTR«-Kettenschaltung ist der Gangwechsel kinderleicht. Mit ALU-FSA-Lenker und ALU-AHEAD-FSA-Lenkervorbau. ALU-Rahmen (ultraleicht und rostet nicht) mit »Rock Shox Dart 2 U-Turn«-Federgabel. Sattelstütze mit Schnellverschluss, ALU-Hohlkammerfelgen und Nirosta-Speichen. Durch die MAGURA- »Julie«-Scheibenbremsen vorne und hinten kommen Sie bei jeder Wetterlage sicher zum Stehen. Gewicht ca.15 kg. Rahmenhöhe ca. 50 cm. Rahmenfarbe: schwarz. Ohne Beleuchtung und Schutzbleche. Entsprechen nicht der gültigen Straßenverkehrszulassungsordnung (StVZO). Empfohlen bis zu einer Körpergröße von 175 cm. Lieferbar ab Januar 2008._:  


Bitte Finger weg lassen... ein Hardtail in nur einer nur wage definierten Rahmenhöhe und ein XTR Schaltwerk (Top) an 'nem 15 (ich wiederhole 15) kg schweren hardtail... 

Scott is' da doch deultlich besser... Jedoch halte ich auch dort das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss für nicht unbedingt optimal. Und vorallem nicht bei Otto bestellen sondern bei 'nem brauchbaren Händler kaufen oder bei einem der bekannten Bike-Versender wie Canyon oder Rose.

Noch was zu Thema Anfängertouren:

Mittwochs (mittlerweile wieder mit Licht ) z.B. heute  ...gibt's eigentlich jeden Mittwoch unter Guidos Leitung und absolut Anfängertauglich 
oder hier  gibt's auch gelegentlich Einsteigertouren. Im Oktober gibt's dort wieder den IndianSummer mit Tourenangebot in allen Leistungsklassen... siehe auch hier

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## DieSchreckliche (3. September 2008)

Meine Körpergröße beträgt 1,56 m


----------



## DieSchreckliche (3. September 2008)

Danke für den Kauf-Tipp, Jörg!  Ich hab mir eh überlegt noch über den Winter zu warten mit nem neuen Rad. Bringt ja dann nix wenn das, wenn es richtig kalt wird eh nur im Keller rumsteht...

Danke! Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich noch Lampen fürs Rad besorgen muss!! Hab garkeine mehr dran


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Danke für den Kauf-Tipp, Jörg!  Ich hab mir eh überlegt noch über den Winter zu warten mit nem neuen Rad. Bringt ja dann nix wenn das, wenn es richtig kalt wird eh nur im Keller rumsteht...




Räder werden im Winter ausgiebigst bewegt und zwar hier:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. September 2008)

Vor Kurzem habe auch ich ein Hardtail bis 1.000  gesucht (nicht für mich). Canyon konnte entsprechendes frühestens im Januar liefern, Rose war mir zum Anschauen zu weit, und so bin ich bei der bekannten "Höflichkeit und Service"-Welt gelandet: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a7471/zr-team-only-70.html

In den Otto-Feuervogel würde ich aufgrund Gewicht, verbauter Federgabel und etwas "verwegenem" Materialmix keinen Cent investieren.


----------



## ampersandp (4. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Mich reizt es total endlich mal für eine Woche oder Wochenende erstmal ne Tour mitzumachen.So mit Rucksack und zelten. Später ja vielleicht sogar mal durch andere Länder, *Alpen*



Ich bin kein Extrem Sportler, aber ... das Wort oder den Begriff Alpen sollte man mit Vorsicht verwenden.
Ich war selber einige Jahre bei den Gebirgsjägern, bin zwar nicht mit Rad auf den Berg sondern immer zu Fuß. Wenn man einige Gipfel hinter sich hat, hat man sicherlich ein anderes Gefühl für Höhe und die benötigte Zeit.

Jetzt habe ich den link gelesen:


Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Weil ein Wochenendetrip mit 40km Gesamtstrecke wäre wenn es nicht gerade 4000hm enthält recht langweilig.
> 
> Alpencross http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/training/alpencross-training.214722.2.htm
> 
> Und was heißt richtig biken?



Dort steht Zitat:
"Dabei sind es nicht die Kilometer, die Bikern zu schaffen machen, sondern die rund 2000 Höhenmeter pro Tag: Dafür braucht es ausreichend Kraft und Kraftausdauer." 

Das ist allerdings sehr treffend formuliert  
2.000 höhen Meter pro TAG und das sechs Tage hintereinander! 
Das ist sehr sehr Anspruchsvoll und hat in meinen Augen mit Hobby oder gerne Radeln nicht viel zu tun. Das befindet sich schon auf der Ebene Leistungssport.

Als vergleich auf den Brocken im Harz (Niedersachsen) zu fahren von Schierke aus, sind um ca. 540 Höhenmeter. Diese Tour müsste man am Tag vier mal hinter einander Fahren ohne Pause. Und das sechs Tage hintereinander

Ich vermute mal das jeder der hier der schon einmal auf den Brocken gefahren ist, bestätigen kann das vier mal am Tag schon ziemlich "saftig" ist. Und das sechs Tage hintereinander, eine sehr Krasse Leistung ist.

@DieSchreckliche
Trainiere erstmal irgendwelche Langstrecken mit ein paar Hügeln... dann fahre mal etwas Berauf in deiner Region und steiger die pö a pö wenn Du eine Grenze erreicht hast schau wo sich diese befindet und plane nach diesem Maßstab Deine Tour. Entweder fährt man gerne Rad um das ganze Paket und die Tour an sich zu genießen. Oder man betreibt das ganze Leistungsorientiert.

Wer hier 12 000 Höhenmeter mit einem MTB im Gelände in sechs Tagen absolviert hat, der soll mal seine GPS Historie posten. Bevor hier von machbar oder nicht machbar gesprochen wird. Da trennt sich ganz schnell der Wald und Hügel Biker vom Hardcore Biker.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieSchreckliche (4. September 2008)

Tja, ich kann mir unter Höhe so rein garnichts vorstellen. Das Höchste was ich bestiegen habe in meinem Leben, war der Kölner Dom. 

Ich glaub dann müsste ich wohl wirklich eher sowas mal zu Fuß versuchen, bevor ich das rad dorthin mitnehme. Aber soweit bin ich lange nicht. Wenn das so weitergeht und ich nach 20 Kilometern schon so groggy bin, dann wird das wohl noch dauern...

Ich glaube aber immernoch, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt. Mit der Kette oder so. Möchte irgendwie nicht eingestehen, dass das was mit meiner Fitness zu tun hat, dass ich nicht mehr schaffe und mir das alles so anstrengend vor kommt. Werd die mal die Tage auswechseln und dann schaue ich mal weiter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. September 2008)

Ein paar Tropfen Öl können manchmal Wunder wirken, wenn der Reibwert der einzelnen Glieder sinkt.


----------



## DieSchreckliche (4. September 2008)

Hab ich geölt, hatte so ein komisches Spray dafür zuhause. Allerdings glaub ich war das zu wenig. Die Kette sieht auch ziemlich verrostet aus. Und die knarrt auch...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. September 2008)

Na dann besser eine neue.

Es kann auch viel Kraft kosten, wenn man zu niedrig auf dem Rad sitzt, und die Pedale mit stetig stark angewinkelten Beinen durchtritt. Hier mal 2 Links dazu :Klick & Klick


----------



## MrGoodGuy (4. September 2008)

ampersandp schrieb:


> @DieSchreckliche
> Trainiere erstmal irgendwelche Langstrecken mit ein paar Hügeln... dann fahre mal etwas Berauf in deiner Region und steiger die pö a pö wenn Du eine Grenze erreicht hast schau wo sich diese befindet und plane nach diesem Maßstab Deine Tour. Entweder fährt man gerne Rad um das ganze Paket und die Tour an sich zu genießen. Oder man betreibt das ganze Leistungsorientiert.



@DieSchreckliche
Solche Touren findest Du (teilweise) hier: www.radlerfruen.de - falls Du keine Lust hast, alleine herumzugondeln. 

Ich hab' mein Cube auch bei Bike-Discount gekauft, siehe Avatar, 2008er Modell zum 2007er Preis, weil das 2007er Rad in meiner Rahmenhöhe schon ausverkauft war. War okay, aber wie schon zuvor gesagt, die Bedienung im Laden ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, und man kann keine richtige Probefahrt machen. 
Als ich auf dem Rad probesaß, habe ich gesagt, der Vorbau sei zu lang. Der Verkäufer meinte, nee, nee, der sei schon richtig wegen blabla. Nach zwei Monaten habe ich ihn dann mit Hilfe eines Freundes, der noch ein paar Teile in der Kiste hatte, auf eine kürzere Ausführung getauscht, weil ich nach jeder Fahrt Schmerzgefühle im Oberarm und in der Schulter hatte.
Also, jemanden mitzunehmen, der sich auskennt, ist auch kein schlechter Tipp.


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

@Schreckliche 

( ) Bist Du im Trainingsstress?
( ) Hast Du bereits wieder aufgegeben ?
( ) Kommunizierst Du nur noch via PN mit dem Holzkopf?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Schreckliche
> 
> ( ) Bist Du im Trainingsstress?
> ( ) Hast Du bereits wieder aufgegeben ?
> ( ) Kommunizierst Du nur noch via PN mit dem Holzkopf?



( ) FC hat verloren, das Leben ist sinnlos geworden


----------



## DieSchreckliche (17. September 2008)

Na Ihr´s!

Neee...ich hatte Urlaub! Und ich bin nicht einmal dazu gekommen das Internet anzuschmeißen. Und geradelt bin ich auch nur einmal 30 Minuten lang. Stattdessen habe ich Möbel von Ikea zusammengeschraubt sogar Lattenroste musste man komplett selber zusammenbauen. 

Dann hab ich ganz viel ******* aus dem Keller geschaufelt, weil nix mehr im Rohr gerutscht ist sondern sich alles über ein Jahr mindestens gesammelt hat und dann isses geplatzt! War echt lecker. Dann hat mich noch der Zahnarzt gequält und der Friseur verunstaltet. Familie war zu Besuch. Aber dafür hab ich jetzt Licht fürs rad, auch toll und tot müde bin ich auch, ich bin jetzt Urlaubsreif!!


----------



## DieSchreckliche (17. September 2008)

Und Holzkopf war nicht da...oder?


----------

